# Eigentlich hatte er sich ein KTM Wild Speed 26 ausgesucht......



## inox69 (18. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
Sohnemann wird in 14 Tagen 9 Jahre alt und soll ein MTB zum Geburtstag bekommen. Also ab ins Netz, kann ja nicht so schwierig sein. Denkste!! Der Junge verguckt sich in ein KTW Wild Speed
http://www.ktm-bikes.at/bikes/kids....id=124&cHash=10066718f9ac60bc7a2814a52f8d68c8.
Zu KTM gesurft und Händler in der Umgebung (Bielefeld) ausgedruckt. Vier Händler gefunden, drei davon haben nicht ein einziges KTM, einer hat zwei Damenräder in der Ausstellung.

"Papa schaut noch einmal im Netz, wir finden schon etwas passendes"

Drei Tage und unzählige Testberichte, Forenbeiträge, und Tipps aus der Nachbarschaft weiter, muß ich kapitulieren. Ich blick nicht mehr durch. Also hier kurzerhand angemeldet in der Hoffnung das ich geholfen werde:

01. Innenbeinlänge? 63cm
02. Größe? 140cm
03. Alter? fast 9
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? sicher, auf z.Zt. Pegasus ATB 20"
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? 500 +/-100
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? ja
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? wenn ich es vermeiden kann, nein
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? nein
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? Alltagstauglich
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? Straße und Wald

Beim Streifzug durch die Verkaufsräume der hiesigen Händler konnte ich ihm ein Fatbike noch gerade so ausreden. Meine bisherigen Erkenntnisse haben zur Folge, dass wir keine Federgabel brauchen, und eine V-Brake der mechanischen Disk vorziehen.

Könnt ihr weiterhelfen? Wir freuen uns über JEDEN Vorschlag.

Gruss
inox


----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Januar 2016)

inox69 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Sohnemann wird in 14 Tagen 9 Jahre alt und soll ein MTB zum Geburtstag bekommen. Also ab ins Netz, kann ja nicht so schwierig sein. Denkste!! Der Junge verguckt sich in ein KTW Wild Speed
> http://www.ktm-bikes.at/bikes/kids....id=124&cHash=10066718f9ac60bc7a2814a52f8d68c8.
> Zu KTM gesurft und Händler in der Umgebung (Bielefeld) ausgedruckt. Vier Händler gefunden, drei davon haben nicht ein einziges KTM, einer hat zwei Damenräder in der Ausstellung.
> ...


kommt etwas Gebrauchtes in Frage? der Markt für 26" ist quasi tot, hier gibt es echte Schnäppchen für richtig gutes Material. Dann bekommst du auch schon eine ordentliche Federgabel und hydraulische Discs. 
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Januar 2016)

schau mal hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/414200-vortrieb-custom-15-s-vortrib-advanced-mtb-26


----------



## Ufo (18. Januar 2016)

Trek Dual Sport Kids
http://www.lucky-bike.de/Fahrraeder/Kinder-Jugend-Rad/Kinderfahrrad-26/Trek-Kids-Dual-Sport.html
Die Bremsen sind mist, aber das lässt sich gut durch was gescheites ersetzen. Gewicht lässt sich durch umbau auf 1x10 Schaltung und leichtere Laufräder sparen.


----------



## KIV (18. Januar 2016)

Etwas außerhalb des Budget: http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes/twentysix_small.php

Aber das Rad ist leicht, kindgerecht und wird Dir hier aus den Händen gerissen, wenn der Bengel rausgewachsen ist. 
Ansonsten schau mal unter dem Suchbegriffen "Mountainbike Damen" hier im Bikemarkt und den Ebay Kleinanzeigen.

Edith hat gesucht, das hier könnte was sein: 
http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...oll,-30-gang-kette-mbt-´13/310795564-217-6738
Da kannste noch in ein paar leichte Teile investieren, Umwerfer ab, Schalthebel links ab, Kettenblätter ab...

Dieses ist vllt noch etwas groß:  http://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/mountainbike-26-hardtail/391221356-217-2553 und den Contessa-Schriftzug musste überkleben...

Das hier scheint kleiner zu sein, ist aber teurer: http://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/univega-mountainbike-ht-560-neuwertig/393864208-217-1762 Btw: Kannst Du gut handeln..?


----------



## inox69 (19. Januar 2016)

Wow, das geht ja schnell hier. Respekt !!!

@supurb bicycles
Grundsätzlich spricht nichts gegen ein gebrauchtes Rad. Wobei das von Dir verlinkte für eine Schrittlänge ab 70cm gebaut wurde. Da sind wir noch gute 7cm von entfernt. Ich will da nicht zu arg "auf Sicht" kaufen, nachher verliert er noch den Spaß am Fahren.

@Ufo
Das schaut doch für meinen Geschmack schon einmal garnicht schlecht aus. Ist es denn zwingend von Nöten, bei einem ~30Kg Männchen die Bremse zu tauschen. Oder ist das als Option für die Zukunft gedacht?

@KIV 
Kaniabikes, sehr schöne Räder. Man sieht, da hat sich einer Gedanken gemacht. Und läßt es sich auch bezahlen. Gehen die Räder tatsächlcih zu den UPE's über die Theken? Das wäre dann wirklich etwas über Budget. Ich weiß ja wie die Jungs mit den Rädern umgehen....
http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...oll,-30-gang-kette-mbt-´13/310795564-217-6738 habe ich angefragt. Die Anzeige ist allerdings aus April'15.
http://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/mountainbike-26-hardtail/391221356-217-2553 würde ich auch sagen, ist deutlich zu groß.
http://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/univega-mountainbike-ht-560-neuwertig/393864208-217-1762 UNIVEGA? Kann ich nicht einschätzen. Und dann für ein 4 jahre altes Bike 750 Euros? Soll darüber hinaus lt. Testberichten ein sehr langes Oberrohr haben. Ist mMn ungünstig für die Sitzposition des Juniors.


Des weiteren kann ich schlecht die Komponenten der Gebrauchträder einschätzen. Die aktuellen Räder von UNIVEGA sind z.Bsp. mit Shimano Tourney ausgestattet. Nach meinen Recherchen ist das der "Bodensatz" der Bremsen.

Ich warte mal ab, ob mir die Heike zu dem BULLS eine Antwort schickt. Ansonsten werde ich mich mal näher mit dem TREK beschäftigen.
Sind den keine Kanias gebraucht zu bekommen?

Gruss
inox


----------



## track94 (19. Januar 2016)

Frog hätte doch auch noch was in 26" zu moderaten Preisen in leicht


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. Januar 2016)

das Bike war ja nur ein Beispiel, wenn du im Bikemarkt entsprechend filterst (Hardtail, 26", Rahmen s, xs) kommt eine ganze Reihe interessanter Bikes!


----------



## trifi70 (19. Januar 2016)

inox69 schrieb:


> Kaniabikes, sehr schöne Räder. Man sieht, da hat sich einer Gedanken gemacht. Und läßt es sich auch bezahlen. Gehen die Räder tatsächlcih zu den UPE's über die Theken? Das wäre dann wirklich etwas über Budget. Ich weiß ja wie die Jungs mit den Rädern umgehen....


26" ist wie schon angemerkt eine nahezu ausgestorbene Spezies. Zu den wohldurchdachten Kanias gibt es nur wenige wirkliche Alternativen. Insofern sind die Preise vermutlich sogar so mehr oder weniger durchsetzbar. Zumindest zeigt der Preistrend auch bei den 20" und 24" Kanias nach oben und dies scheinbar ohne Absatzeinbußen. Hr. Fischer seis gegönnt 

Nach gebrauchten kleinen Damenrädern zu schauen, ist wohl einer der besten Tipps, die man Dir geben kann. In neu und günstig ev. noch Frog. In beiden Fällen sollte auch etwas Schraub-Affinität vorhanden sein


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. Januar 2016)

Schau dir mal Carver PHT oder Pure Lady an, beonders die PHT Modell kommen ohne Mädchenfarben aus und haben sogar extra abgestimmte Federelemente. Gäbe es bei Born in PB...und bei 26"Restposten sollte sich ein sehr guter Preis raushandeln lassen..


----------



## Ann (19. Januar 2016)

Was spricht gegen ein 26" Islabike? Leichter als Kania und trotz schlechtem Wechselkurs immer noch im gesuchten Budget. Gut, die Farbauswahl ist nicht mehr so toll, aber man kann daraus was machen und verkaufen lassen die sich auch immer noch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (19. Januar 2016)

Ann schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen ein 26" Islabike? Leichter als Kania


Ich nehme an, Du meinst die Starrgabelversionen? Ich würde die Räder gar nicht vergleichen, aber wenn, sollten wir fair bleiben. Alleine die Reifen des Kania wiegen in Summe 500g mehr, da eher auf "MTB" ausgelegt, als die dünnen Kenda des Isla. Je nach Wunsch kann beides eine gute Wahl sein, aber zum Vergleich ziehen wir mal virtuell identische Reifen auf und der Gewichtsvorteil des Kania liegt auf der Hand. Und das trotz 10fach! Ein Wunder ist das nicht, das Isla komt mit Stahlgabel... Alles nicht schlimm, je nach Anspruch und Geldbeutel findet jeder das passende Rad.


----------



## inox69 (19. Januar 2016)

@all
Vielen, vielen Dank erstmal für die reichlichen Anregungen. Werde diese jetzt erstmal abarbeiten und dem Junior dann eine Essenz vorstellen.
Berichte dann umgehend....

Gruss
inox


----------



## KIV (19. Januar 2016)

Diesen Fred finde ich noch sehr interessant. Allerdings sind da auch preislich ein paar echte Kracher dabei, 5000€ und so.
Vllt hat von den Ladies aber auch noch jmd was gebrauchtes abzugeben...


----------



## Ufo (20. Januar 2016)

Ich bau grad aus so einem Trek ein alltagstaugliches Schulrad auf. Mit Nabendynamo, Schutzblechen Gepäckträger und gescheiter Beleuchtung. Die Bremsen sind halt wirklich nur maximal billig. Evtl. gehen die ja wirklich, bis die Beläge verschlissen sind. Passende Ersatzbeläge habe ich aber auch nirgends geehen. Ich habe es dann durch Shimano hydraulische Scheibenbremsen ersetzt.


----------



## inox69 (21. Januar 2016)

Sooooooo,
bin mit dem Kleinen nochmal die Einzelheiten durchgegengen. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Seine Sichtweise ist diametral zu meiner. Die von mir vorgeschlagenen Bikes wie Kania, Frog, etc sind uncool. "Papa, die haben ja nicht einmal Scheibenbremsen. Und Aufkleber sind auch keine drauf". "Kennst Du das Fahrrad von Leonard? Das sieht cool aus!" (Baumarkt MTB in neongrün mit Flammendecals).

In der Tat, die Optik hatten wir vorab nicht besprochen. Also Alles auf Anfang. Wieder ne kleine Tour durch die Radläden der Umgebung unternommen. Nach intensivem Probesitzen auf diversen MTB's stellt sich heraus, dass selbst Rahmenhöhe ~36cm zu groß ist. Der Überstand liegt dann idR noch bei über 70cm. Ungünstig bei einer Schrittlänge von 63cm. Während ich mit dem Verkäufer über Alternativen spreche, plötzlich ein Schrei "Papa, das ist super". Wir schauen um die Ecke und Sohnemann steht über einem Dirtbike (Bergamont Kiez) und kommt soeben mit den Zehen auf den Boden.
Wir haben die Besichtigungstour dann unter lautstarken Protesten unterbrochen. Ich glaube wir müssen Umdenken. 26" ist einfach eine Nummer zu groß.

Was meint ihr? Sollte man die Idee Dirtbike weiter verfolgen. Ist ein Dirtbike für das tägliche Herumradeln geignet? Oder ist es an der Zeit konsequent den 24"-Markt zu beackern?

Gruss
inox


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Januar 2016)

Ich finde, Du solltest deine Suche auf dein Kind abstimmen. Offensichtlich habt ihr total unterschiedliche Auffassungen von Bike und Einsatzgebiet, aber am Ende wird ein Kind nur ein Bike fahren, dass es mag ( da hat Papas Rationalität keinen Platz). Unter dem oben genannten Suchfilter oder mit entsprechenden Suchbegriffen (Scott YZ, Scott Voltage, Bergamont Kiez) findest du hunderte dieser Bikes und die Modell, die in deinem Preisrahmen liegen, haben alle nur DIRT Optik, sind aber mit Kettenschaltungen ausgestattet. Dann hat dein Sohn eine coole Karre und dank der Schaltung bekommst du ihn vll auch mal mit in den Wald..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (21. Januar 2016)

Man sollte eventuell schon früher anfangen, mit seiner Brut über wichtige Dinge zu reden. Philipps erstes Rad war bleischwer, aber cool, ein 12"-BMX halt. Dann war er 3 1/2 und es stand eine Neuanschaffung, natürlich 16" an, und wir redeten ständig darüber, auch in Baumärkten, Radläden etc. Natürlich fand er die schrägen Dinger auch cool, doch hab ich ihm früh schon von "nur Show" und "heb das mal an" erzählt. Der war in den wichtigen Punkten schnell auf meiner Linie. Die Optik kann man ja verändern. Da es aber rot sein sollte, paßte das mit dem Isla CNOC16.

Klar kann man nicht total gegen das Kind kaufen. Ich würde dennoch drauf pochen, daß es ein "vernünftiges" Rad wird. Also nicht zu schwer, gute Geo. Da fällt ein Dirtbike meist schon raus. Und Baumarkt... sollte sich doch verklickern lassen, daß das Schrott ist.

Philipp bekommt als 26er übrigens ein Cannondale F900, einige Jahre alt, aber wie neu - und mit Scheibenbremsen!


----------



## Y_G (21. Januar 2016)

stimme da @trolliver zu, meine habe ich auch gleich auf Leichtbau getrimmt. Die Krankheit ist doch etwas ansteckend. Wenn die merken wie man an der Kurbel noch ein paar gramm wegfräst und dann das polierte Teil begeistert auf den Tisch legt, sind die Kids meist auch dabei. Federgabel z.B. lehnt er einfach ab, ist viel zu schwer, brauch ich nicht


----------



## Ann (21. Januar 2016)

ich sehe es genauso, optik ist für die knirpse wichtig, keine frage, aber trotzdem muß es auch ein gutes rad sein! die dirt schauen vielleicht cool aus, aber spaß beim fahren???? aufkleber kann man selbst drauf machen, da gibt es unendlich viele und so hat der knirps auch ein einzelstück  meine kleine weiß ihr leichtes rad sehr zu schätzen, egal wie cool andere räder sind, einmal anheben reicht ihr vollkommen und dann kommt der satz" das kannste selber fahren!". sie hat ein islabike in purple, gefällt uns allen total gut und als alltagsschlampe noch ein spezi hotrock in schwarz/pink. das schaut viel cooler aus, hat pinke hörnchen *grins* am lenker, papa hat noch kleine highlights lackiert, aber..... zum fahren will sie nur ihr isla - so kanns gehen.... 

wenn ihr doch ein 24er jetzt in betracht zieht, schaut euch doch mal das hier an http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-24L---ab-7-Jahre/. für jungs cool, man kann trotz von der stange bei den custom noch viele sachen wählen und ein tolles und vor allem leichtes rad. wird sich mit sicherheit auch wieder sehr gut verkaufen lassen, im gegensatz zum dem baumarkt gerümpel und den geo-schrecks!


----------



## Roelof (21. Januar 2016)

Bei uns hat sich Thema Showschrott auch recht früh erledigt. Vorallem aber dadurch, dass er mit dem leichten Teil ältere Kids und unsportliche Erwachsene abhängt.


----------



## KIV (21. Januar 2016)

Ich sehe das genauso. Mit unserem Junior habe ich ebenfalls schon sehr früh über hübschgemachten Kernschrott gesprochen. Auf die selbe Art und Weise habe ich ihm erklärt, warum manche Hersteller ihre Süßigkeiten in Plastikbehältern in Auto-Form verpacken: Weil den Müll sonst keiner kaufen würde. Die wollen die Kinder verarschen...

Und siehe da, es hat geklappt.


----------



## pebcak (22. Januar 2016)

Die Bedingung meines Sohnes für jedes Fahrrad war:

"Ich will das selbst die Treppe hochtragen können." Das hat bis zum Alter von 12 Jahren mit den Baumarktmöhren einfach nicht geklappt. Mittlerweile ist es egal, aber er achtet trotzdem aufs Gewicht.


----------



## inox69 (22. Januar 2016)

.....gestern Abend Gespräch unter Männern.
Bin mit meinem Sohn mal diesen Fred durchgegangen. So gut wie alle Links objektiv betrachtet und diskutiert. Zusammen haben wir alle Features wie Coolness, Gewicht, Rahmengröße, Bremsen, Schaltung, etc. besprochen. Anschließend habe ich ihm die verbleibenden Optionen mal optisch aufbereitet:





Entscheidend für diese Auswahl war u.A. die Überstandshöhe. Beim Trek liegt sie noch 2cm über seiner Schrittlänge, beim Kania ist Luft. Mein Sohn ist hin und her gerissen. Meine Tendenz geht eher Richtung Kania, aber 800 Euronen? Starker Tobak. Das Trek ist für ca. 400 zu bekommen. Mir würde doch jedesmal die Hutschnur reißen, wenn nach Ankunft auf dem Bolzplatz das Bike einfach fallen gelassen wird.
Was meint ihr?

Werde parallel mal dem Herrn Fischer eine Mail schreiben. Er soll mir mal darlegen, warum ich sein Produkt wählen soll. Vielleicht geht da ja noch was.

Man, was für ne Geburt....


Gruss
inox


----------



## trifi70 (22. Januar 2016)

Die Optik des Trek-Rahmens finde ich besser. Nachdem Du die Überstandshöhen verglichen hast, weißt Du, warum das Kania diesen in manchen Augen "unschönen Knick" im Oberrohr hat... 

Das Schaltwerk steht beim Kania "komisch" (untere Rolle zu tief). Der Sattel am Trek sieht mir zu klobig aus. Scheibenbremsen halte ich für verzichtbar beim geplanten Einsatzzweck. Immerhin könnte man sie beim Kania noch nachrüsten. Der Übersetzungsumfang des Kania reicht? Wie groß ist der Gewichtsvorteil mit Pedalen? Ich glaube, die Bontrager Reifen sind deutlich leichter als die CX Comp, da ist auf jeden Fall noch was drin...

Statt einer Mail, würde ich eher bei Hr. Fischer anrufen. Er beißt nicht, durchs Telefon sowieso nicht. 

Viel Spaß weiterhin bei der Qual der Wahl.


----------



## trolliver (22. Januar 2016)

Rein optisch finde beide gleichwertig. Der von trifi angesprochene Knick bei Kania stört mich zwar auch, doch auch Trek hat keine gerade verlaufende Rohre, wie ich sie bevorzuge.

Eine andere Überlegung: 2cm weniger Überstandshöhe? Das wäre für mich völlig nebensächlich wenn nicht sogar ein Argument für den höheren Rahmen. Wie schnell wachsen sich 2cm in dem Alter raus und wie lange soll das Rad genutzt werden? Solch eine Anschaffung paßt normalerweise eine gewisse Zeit lang genau, dabei habe ich nichts dagegen, wenn die Zeit nicht gleich am Anfang beginnt.

War bei meinem Sproß, ich erwähnte es bereits, anfangs ohnehin nie gegeben, wegen der in Relation kurzen Beine. Der wuchs immer in das Rad hinein, und das schneller als mir lieb war.

Ansonsten ist das Kania ziemlich sicher zweckdienlicher ausgestattet, was für mich mehr zählt als Optik und Überstandshöhe. Die Scheibenbremsen am Trek müßte ich sehen, traue ihnen aber mal a priori nicht… ;-))) Gut, nichts, das man nicht ändern könnte, das gilt für vieles. Wobei man mit dem Händler in Verhandlungen treten könnte wegen Neuteile Tauschs.

Wenn Sohnemann aber das Kania bevorzugt, würde ich, Kaufkraft vorausgesetzt, nicht vor dem Preis zurückschrecken. Der Wiederverkaufspreis ist entsprechend.


----------



## Fisch123 (22. Januar 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Wenn Sohnemann aber das Kania bevorzugt, würde ich, Kaufkraft vorausgesetzt, nicht vor dem Preis zurückschrecken. Der Wiederverkaufspreis ist entsprechend.


Bisher habe ich noch kein 26er im Wiederverkauf gesehen! Woher willst du denn wissen das es im verkauf "entsprechend " ist? Bei 20er oder 24er ja, aber 26er glaube ich nicht dass sie so gut gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (22. Januar 2016)

Bei 400 Euro Differenz könnte man das Trek auch nach und nach etwas umbauen und optimieren (Schaltung, Reifen, ...) und so gewichtstechnisch sicherlich nahe an des Kania rankommen. Ergonomisch kann man so auch gezielt Anpassungen vornehmen (Vorbau, Lenker, Kurbellänge, ...).

Im Idealfall lernt der Nachwuchs was dabei und behandelt das Rad pfleglicher und man verteilt die finanzielle Belastung über einen längeren Zeitraum.

Bleibt die Frage, wie realistisch die angegebenen 11kg beim Trek sind (auf Hersteller- oder Händlerangaben gebe ich da keinen Pfifferling). Bevor ich weiter überlege, würde ich versuchen, so ein Trek mal zu wiegen.

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (22. Januar 2016)

Was noch auffällt: obwohl das Kania die geringere Überstandshöhe hat, ist das Sitzrohr länger und das Rad damit (zumindest theoretisch und bei akzeptablen Sattelstützenauszug) länger fahrbar.

26" gebraucht kann ich mich z.B. an Islas erinnern. Und da war es so, dass der Verkäufer angab, den aufgerufenen hohen Preis erzielt zu haben. Kania 26" gibts noch nicht lange genug, als dass da schon jemand rausgewachsen wäre, denke ich mal... Sicher sind die Preise für 26" allgemein im Keller, das gilt aber nur eingeschränkt für entsprechend kleine und leichte kindgerechte Rahmen. Es gibt doch einige hier im Forum, die auf der Suche nach einer 26" Basis sind und sich schwer tun, etwas zu finden. Die wirklich günstigen Angebote sind halt alle zu groß von der Rahmengröße her für den angepeilten Zweck...

11 kg mit Starrgabel sind eigentlich ja leicht machbar. Unser Frog hatte deutlich weniger und kostete noch einiges unter 400. Bei dem Trek bezweifle ich aber auch, dass das hinhaut...


----------



## trolliver (23. Januar 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich noch kein 26er im Wiederverkauf gesehen! Woher willst du denn wissen das es im verkauf "entsprechend " ist? Bei 20er oder 24er ja, aber 26er glaube ich nicht dass sie so gut gehen.


Klar, wissen kann ich es nicht. Es weiß auch keiner, ob Islas in drei Jahren immer noch so hoch gehandelt werden. Es ist meine Einschätzung, mehr nicht. Von Menschen getätigte Prognosen sind meiner Meinung nach immer nur persönliche Einschätzungen, egal wieviel Studien und Ergebnisse zu ihren Untermauerungen angeführt werden.

Wenn die Wahl so schwer fällt, wäre es wirklich am besten, der Probant setzt sich auf beide Hobel und fährt sie jeweils eine Runde. Sind sie dann immer noch gleich hoch in der Berwertung, kann man ja immer noch nach Optik oder Preis entscheiden.


----------



## Fisch123 (23. Januar 2016)

Genau so ist es!
Ich schraube schon seit etlichen Jahren Räder zusammen, für meine Familie und auch für Freunde sowie auch nur so.
Etliche hab ich auch verkauft, mir persönlich ist aufgefallen, dass das Geschäft  mit Rädern ab 26" ziemlich tot ist.
Außer es ist " billig" und so sehen die Räder dann auch aus.
Der einzige Markt der gut geht sind Kidsbikes ab 16" -24". Fast alle Räder ab 26" habe ich wieder zerlegt und in Teilen abgegeben. Ebenso hochpreisige Kidsbikes.
Deswegen kann ich eine persönliche Einschätzung geben, dass sich auch die angesprochenen Räder gebraucht nicht unbedingt gut verkaufen werden.
Schön wäre natürlich, dass würde sich ändern aber wer weiß das schon.


----------



## pebcak (23. Januar 2016)

Ich würd mir beim 26" einen xs Rahmen suchen und den selbstaufbauen, kann man auch schon die Komponenten wählen die dann einfach immer nur einen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Mein Sohn fuhr 26" 6 Jahre lang über ein Längenwachstum von gut 35cm, da geht ne Menge. Das Geld für den leichten Laufradsatz war jedenfalls super investiert.


----------



## inox69 (25. Januar 2016)

...ich kann Vollzug melden:

Es ist das "Kania twentysix small" in schwarz geworden.
Nach 2-3 Telefonaten mit Herrn Fischer war die Sache erledigt.

An dieser Stelle 1000-Dank an alle die sich an diesem Fred beteiligt haben. Ihr wart mir eine sehr große Hilfe. Ohne die Unterstützung hier aus dem Forum hätte ich bei der Auswahl mit Sicherheit wesentliche Aspekte vernachlässigt und mich anschließend schwarz geärgert.

Wenn jemand vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung stehen sollte, ich will meine Erfahrungen gerne einbringen. Immerhin habe ich tagelang FELT / TREK / BULLS / CUBE / GHOST und SPECIALIZED miteinander verglichen.

In diesem Sinn bedankt

Gruss
inox


----------



## Wickey (25. Januar 2016)

Hey Inox!
Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung! Bei uns stehen auch Kania, Isla und ähnliche auf der Liste. 
Hier wird im Sommer wohl ein kleines 26" einziehen (müssen). 
Wärst du so lieb und würdest Fotos und erste Eindrücke posten, wenn euer Bike da ist? Darf ich fragen, was es (inkl Porto) kostet?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## trolliver (25. Januar 2016)

Scheint Wunder zu wirken, solch ein Telefonat. Ich staune da immer, da ich komplett unbegabt am Telefon bin...

Jedenfalls sicher nicht die schlechteste Entscheidung und ein wirklich gutes Rad.


----------



## trifi70 (25. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inox69 (10. Februar 2016)

-Abschlussbericht-

So, der Kindergeburtstagist gelaufen. Was soll ich sagen? Die Freude war riesengroß: "Papa und Mama, ihr seid die Größten!"
Abschließend will ich Euch das unboxing des Kania nicht vorenthalten:





Stabiler Versandkarton




Effizient verstaut




Vom Karton befreit




Kleinteile im sep. Karton




Nach Auftrennen div. Kabelbinder




Lenker vormontiert




Heckansicht




Sieht doch gut aus


Und jetzt noch ein paar Detailfotos















Thats it!

Vielen Dank nochmals für Eure Hilfe bei der Kaufentscheidung.
Bis zum nächsten Bike

Gruss
inox


----------



## karl50 (13. Februar 2016)

Hallo, eine gute Wahl, die uns bei der Entscheidung für das PYRO 13
sehr geholfen hat. Welche Kurbellänge habt Ihr gewählt? Ich schwanke
noch zwischen 152 und 165mm, bei einer Innenbein Länge (Kürze) von
63 cm.
Gruß Michel


----------



## trifi70 (13. Februar 2016)

Ich würde die kürzere montieren lassen und die andere ev. gleich mit dazunehmen und später das Rad mitwachsen lassen. Je nachdem und falls erforderlich könntest Du später auch eine XT Hollow II (gibs ab 165mm) mit z.B. 2fach KB montieren. Hängt halt auch von den dann gefahrenen Strecken ab, ob mehr als ein KB Sinn macht.


----------



## karl50 (14. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Anregung, die Bestellung ist raus. Kania PYRO 13 mit Starrgabel,SLX Disc 160mm,XT Schaltwerk u. Shifter,XT Kassette 10 fach mit 11-40, 152mm Kurbel mit 28 Z, 27,5" Laufräder zum reinwachsen da in der Garage einige sehr leichte 26 iger rumhängen mit Thunder Burt 2,1  und Eclipse Schlauch. Federgabel gibts erst ab 40kg also hat er noch 10kg Zeit seine Fahrtechnik zu "verfeinern" . Söhnchen siehts zwar anders ist mir aber Latte. Wenn die Gewichtsangaben von H.Fischer einigermaßen hinkommen wiegt die Fuhre nicht mehr als sein 20" Stevens Kid Sport SL also ca. 8,5 kg
schöne Grüße M.


----------



## Fisch123 (14. Februar 2016)

karl50 schrieb:


> Federgabel gibts erst ab 40kg also hat er noch 10kg Zeit seine Fahrtechnik zu "verfeinern" . Söhnchen siehts zwar anders ist mir aber Latte.


Das find ich doch mal konsequent!
Hut ab, gefällt mir.


----------



## inox69 (15. Februar 2016)

@karl50 
Wir haben die 152er Kurbel. Passt bei Innenbeinlänge von 63cm wie angegossen.

Gruss
inox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karl50 (15. Februar 2016)

Danke schön inox, dann ist alles richtig.
schöne Grüße M.


----------

